

Firebug 1.2 Released - soundsop
http://ejohn.org/blog/firebug-12-released/

======
ars
Awesome!

And now I finally understand why my browser freezes for many many minutes
sometimes. I thought it had something to do with firebug, but I never realized
how bad.

